
Ask HN: Best Book for Personal Finance and Investment - r0f1
What is the best book for personal finance and investment? I am interested in how to construct a diversified portfolio for myself and would like know some credible resources. I&#x27;d love to hear your suggestions.
======
toomuchtodo
For personal finance:

[https://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2016/01/08/46...](https://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2016/01/08/462250239/when-
an-index-card-of-financial-tips-isnt-enough-this-book-is-there)

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2013/09/16/this-...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2013/09/16/this-4x6-index-
card-has-all-the-financial-advice-youll-ever-need/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/comments/4gdlu9/how...](https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/comments/4gdlu9/how_to_prioritize_spending_your_money_a_flowchart/)

For investing, Bogleheads.

------
aswathrao
The Richest Man in Babylon My only recommendation.

Because the rest of the books may teach about money, this one teaches about
exactly what you asked for i.e Personal Finance and Investment.

------
cpach
Maybe these sites:

[https://canadiancouchpotato.com/](https://canadiancouchpotato.com/)

[https://www.bogleheads.org/](https://www.bogleheads.org/)

(Unfortunately the best resources I know of are in my mother tongue, but the
links above might be good starting points.)

------
jugjug
[https://www.bogleheads.org/RecommendedReading.php](https://www.bogleheads.org/RecommendedReading.php)

[https://www.bogleheads.org/wiki/Books:_recommendations_and_r...](https://www.bogleheads.org/wiki/Books:_recommendations_and_reviews)

------
reducesuffering
Bogleheads: [https://www.amazon.com/Bogleheads-Guide-Investing-
Second/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/Bogleheads-Guide-Investing-
Second/dp/B07VGDSDPB/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=bogleheads&qid=1588457590&s=audible&sr=1-1)

Bernstein is also good

------
shoo
William Bernstein (mentioned by others) suggests the following reading list:
[http://www.efficientfrontier.com/reading.htm](http://www.efficientfrontier.com/reading.htm)

------
thegooodness
If You Can: How Millennials Can Get Rich Slowly

By William Bernstein

~~~
DapperZoom
I was going to recommend the Four Pillars of Investing by Mr. Bernstein.

[https://www.amazon.com/Four-Pillars-Investing-Building-
Portf...](https://www.amazon.com/Four-Pillars-Investing-Building-Portfolio-
ebook/dp/B0041842TW)

I'd also recommend The Richest Man in Babylon, but not as the only book on
personal investing you read. I tried reading it when I first did the deep dive
into personal finance and it didn't quite seem worth it since there were very
few specifics about actual investment vehicles. But I revisited it after
reading several other books and thought it was really good at driving home and
solidifying the big picture and major principles of personal finance.

------
baccredited
The Simple Path to Wealth by JL Collins

~~~
rocketpastsix
huge plus one for this book.

------
smarri
John Kay - The Long and Short of it

------
7402
The Only Investment Guide You'll Ever Need by Andrew Tobias

